# Donald Trump!  You're Hired!



## Mrs. M. (Dec 8, 2015)

Donald Trump is a man who is surrounded by enemies within and without.
There is no better way to learn the truth about a man than to find out who his enemies are.

“Tell Donald Trump that hate is not an American value,” tweeted Hillary Clinton, who has the distinction of being the first presidential candidate in history to run while under a full-fledged investigation by the FBI.

Mrs. Clinton is no paragon of virtue.

The media should ask Mrs. Clinton when speaking the truth ceased from being an American value. While it may be a novel idea for her, Donald Trump's decision to put Americans ahead of politically correct tweeting was the right move.

Shake a tree hard enough and whatever is in it will eventually come out.

The most difficult enemy to discern is the one who pretends to be a Patriot serving for the good of the country. Either they are truly the righteous among us or they are the tares sown in among the wheat. Tares look just like wheat. When the wind blows, the wheat bow down but the tares do not bend. They are a stiff-necked enemy whose intention is to remain undetected while destroying from within.

The winds of adversity have become fiercest with Trump's latest call for a shutdown of Muslim immigration. Whatever could be shaken is being shaken.

Let's look at what has come out thus far:

Dick Cheney, told a radio audience that to ban a whole religion goes against everything we stand for.

Not to be outdone, Paul Ryan said, “This is not what conservatism stands for.” He added, “What was proposed yesterday, is not what this party stands for, and more importantly, is not what this country stands for."

Have Dick Cheney or Paul Ryan ever read the original 13 State Constitutions on the subject of our Christian faith? Or are they just hoping that their audience does not know what is written in those historical documents?

The Republican Good Ole Boy Clubhouse has been outed. Every Republican that has vilified Donald Trump for his commitment to protect the American people above all else, should be tossed out on their Jesuit educated-communist collective heads.

Good riddance!

New Hampshire is reporting this evening of November 8th 2015, that Donald Trump has nearly doubled his lead now. The Republican Establishment must be tone deaf. Donald Trump's name is music to the ears of Americans who are sick and tired of being told what they can and cannot say. They are weary of lies such as “Islam is a religion of peace.”

While Americans are ready to send Donald Trump to the White House, both parties are eager to send him home. Why has the Republican Establishment sided with Democrats against Donald Trump?

The most unlikely people  will join forces under one banner when they become desperate enough. In this case, they are desperate to destroy Donald Trump. His victory spells their defeat and they know it. Where would they go if Trump were to win in 2016? Why neither side would have a future!

This is why the media, the Democrats and the Establishment Republicans have all joined forces to take Donald Trump down.

Why can't they do it?

Because the American people are with Donald Trump.
Without Donald Trump? We're on our own.
Neither party is for us.
Both parties are against Donald Trump!
We need each other.

Time to tell all of these traitors:

You're fired!

_and.....
_
Donald Trump!   You're hired!


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 8, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> Donald Trump is a man who is surrounded by enemies within and without.
> There is no better way to learn the truth about a man than to find out who his enemies are.
> 
> “Tell Donald Trump that hate is not an American value,” tweeted Hillary Clinton, who has the distinction of being the first presidential candidate in history to run while under a full-fledged investigation by the FBI.
> ...


Link to the latest Horn News Poll

Vote: Who will be BEST for America? - The Horn News


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

*North Carolina Poll – Trump Towers Field and Beats Every Candidate in Head-To-Head Matchups...*
The Conservative Treehouse ^


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

*Latest New Hampshire Poll-- Trump 32--Rubio 14--Christie 9*
Twitter/ ^ | 12/08/2015 | staff
Trump is currently ripping the parties to pieces. Crushing the media and obliterating the candidates who simply do not have what it takes to get in the arena with him. This month Trump is on track to add another 500,000 subscribers. No candidate can keep up with this king of growth.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2015)

I just tweeted a link to your post, MrsM.  And to MrTrump.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 8, 2015)

"While Americans are ready to send Donald Trump to the White House, both parties are eager to send him home. Why has the Republican Establishment sided with Democrats against Donald Trump?"

Nonsense.

Only about a third of republicans are 'ready' to send Trump to the WH.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "While Americans are ready to send Donald Trump to the White House, both parties are eager to send him home. Why has the Republican Establishment sided with Democrats against Donald Trump?"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Only about a third of republicans are 'ready' to send Trump to the WH.



DOUBLE any other Republican candidate.... watch that change as more drop out!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2015)

If the GOP does not name him as front runner, I hope he goes independent. He will win. 
I am tired of pansies, politically correct mouthpieces that lie just to get in office, then sit there and do nothing while corruption runs rampant, start wars based on lies, care less about the people of the USA, or doesn't love the USA as a POTUS should love it and in general...embarrass us as a once feared and powerful nation that is now laughed at and known to be as weak as the .....cough...."leader" leading us.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 8, 2015)

the real reason trump keeps saying such outrageous things is he's_ trying _to throw this thing on purpose.

he really has no interest in being the actual nominee under the financial scrutiny microscope.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 8, 2015)

hello rwnj - you've been catfished


----------



## Gracie (Dec 8, 2015)

If he wanted out, he would say so and walk away. Anyone that knows Trump knows this. He doesn't wishwash.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2015)

*Donald Trump Does Not Really Want To Be President*

...even he knows that he's way over his head, and he's more surprised than anyone that he's doing so well among Republican voters in the polls.

Trump jumped into the race as a lark, to feed his ego, and perhaps to sell more books and increase his speaking fees. His campaign took off far beyond his own expectations. He's milking it now, because he loves the attention, but he's also scared shitless that he might actually win the GOP nomination. At that point, his ignorance will be even more exposed than it is now.

Trump doesn't have the patience, temperament, self-discipline or interest in policy issues that it takes to be president. And, deep inside, he knows it better than anyone.

Trump goes to sleep at night both excited about the next day's media attention and worried that he might actually win, but unsure how to get out of the bind he now finds himself in.

Fortunately for America, he can't win the presidency, because his appeal is much too narrow. He's doing OK among conservative Republican primary voters, but he can't beat Clinton, Sanders, or Biden in a general election, where his ignorance and arrogance will alienate moderate voters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 9, 2015)

While we have had presidents who stepped on the US Constitution, I don't recall any who did so with their campaign promises.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 9, 2015)

Hufferpuffer post. now that's the place I go for all my political insight

I hope Trump goes Independent myself. tell both of these parties to; go too hell.

Go Trump.
you are saying what the America people are thinking, don't think you aren't. Or you would have known by now if it wasn't, and you are STILL holding onto the lead even with all the attacks daily. Trump isn't my first pick, but with the media and attacks by both parties, I'm being PUSHED into his camp that's for sure


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, Donald Trump has my vote. Basically because he's tough on many subjects and I think he will make a great president.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 9, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "While Americans are ready to send Donald Trump to the White House, both parties are eager to send him home. Why has the Republican Establishment sided with Democrats against Donald Trump?"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Only about a third of republicans are 'ready' to send Trump to the WH.


Only 4% are ready to send your preferred Republican to the White House.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravi (Dec 9, 2015)

Only at USMB would a representative of the staff be taken seriously for claiming those that oppose Trump are traitors.


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 9, 2015)

Bravo Mrs. M. !!!! Great piece!!!!

Gracie good lookin' out on the Tweet too


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Hufferpuffer post. now that's the place I go for all my political insight




see, what reeeally happened stephanie, is i came up with that insight all on my own, off the top of my head, then as i was rushing, i just did a quick search for anyone who had articulated my thoughts much better than i could...

so dismiss _that _source all you want, but rest assured i'm often rolling my eyes right back atcha!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 9, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Only at USMB would a representative of the staff be taken seriously for claiming those that oppose Trump are traitors.




  i'm sure there are a few other e-sources just as supercilious...


----------



## DarkFury (Dec 9, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> Donald Trump is a man who is surrounded by enemies within and without.
> There is no better way to learn the truth about a man than to find out who his enemies are.
> 
> “Tell Donald Trump that hate is not an American value,” tweeted Hillary Clinton, who has the distinction of being the first presidential candidate in history to run while under a full-fledged investigation by the FBI.
> ...


*Donald Trump is a once per generation enigma. We were sold by the press Obama was but that has proved as fake as anything turned out by an ad agency.

Trump is raw but REAL. He's brassy and his is bold. He will not only be the NEXT president he may go down is history as one of the BEST presidents. One more thing that current LOSER will never do.*


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2015)

I am no fan of Trump, or his remarks about limiting Muslim immigrants. But I am sick and tired of the current shadow of liberal group-think that hangs over everything. I have heard MORE outrage at Donald Trump's Muslim comment than I have Muslim mass murders! And as always, the liberal admonishment against a anti Muslim backlash. Ever notice that? I think liberals are the REAL ISLAMAPHOBES, they are protective of and genuflect to Islam (perhaps the most anti liberal cause EVER), which brings me back again to square one. Islam would stone liberals or hang them...I would think Liberals would applaud limiting or controlling quasi religious hate groups that want to limit human rights like Muslim do. Go figure.


----------

